# [SOLVED] CD/DVD ROM not reading discs. Please help ASAP



## srisha

Hi,

My CD/DVD ROM is not reading discs after it recognizes them. 

Once the disc is inserted into Drive, the green light flashes and the system will be busy for some time. But at the end, it displays an empty page without any details though there is loads of info saved on the disc.

Please tell me how to make my CD/DVD ROM work again...

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: CD/DVD ROM not reading discs. Please help ASAP*

Hi,
Try this first. Insert the CD into the CD-Rom. Go to My Computer and click on your CD-ROM (usually the D: drive). See if it will load what is on the CD.

If that does not work try this step;
Go to your device manager (My Computer>Properties>Hardware Tab>Device Manager)
Look for DVD/CD-ROM devices>click on the + to expand and shows your DVD/CD-Rom>
right click on the device and uninstall>reboot the computer.
XP will reload the drivers for you CD-Rom. Test it to see if it works.

If that fails then try this step:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## srisha

*Re: CD/DVD ROM not reading discs. Please help ASAP*

Hey Bill,

Thanks for your immediate response 

I tried both of your suggestions and I am glad that your 2nd suggestion worked for me.

Once again, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: CD/DVD ROM not reading discs. Please help ASAP*

Glad you got it up and running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

